# Cannibal corpse tuning



## 7sinsodeath

Hey everyone...FNG here! Wondering if anyone can clear this up for me? Standard 7 string tuning is BEADGBe. I have the Cannibal Corpse Tab and something seems amiss. On all the 6 string tunings in Bb, the order is listed as....Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb. Why would the Gb be tuned to F, as I cant find any info on this tuning....or am I just having a brain fart and missing something obvious?  If not, should I just tune the 7 to Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb-Eb ??


----------



## InfinityCollision

It's standard 6-string tuning down three whole steps.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

7sinsodeath said:


> Hey everyone...FNG here! Wondering if anyone can clear this up for me? Standard 7 string tuning is BEADGBe. I have the Cannibal Corpse Tab and something seems amiss. On all the 6 string tunings in Bb, the order is listed as....Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb. Why would the Gb be tuned to F, as I cant find any info on this tuning....or am I just having a brain fart and missing something obvious?  If not, should I just tune the 7 to Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb-Eb ??



When you have a 6 string guitar tuned in a baritone tuning, all strings go down 5 semitones. That means the 4 semitones between the G and the B stay the same, but then 5 semitones lower. 

A 7 string guitar is basically a normal guitar with an extra low B string.


----------



## 7sinsodeath

InfinityCollision said:


> It's standard 6-string tuning down three whole steps.


Well...I get that part...i need to re-phrase. IYO, On a 7, would you prefer to tune to standard six?,.... or standard 7 and adjust your playing? Thanks for opinions.


----------



## 7sinsodeath

Thanks YJGB. Why is this NOT done on a 7 string?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

7sinsodeath said:


> Well...I get that part...i need to re-phrase. IYO, On a 7, would you prefer to tune to standard six?,.... or standard 7 and adjust your playing? Thanks for opinions.



I prefer to play my 7 string as a 6 string with an extra low string, so AEADGBE (I play in drop A). But is it such a hassle to tune 1 string down a half step? You can easily tune back afterwards, right?


----------



## 7sinsodeath

I hear you...so same issue for me then!? If tuned to standard A#, I will just have to swap the F and Gb when switching to other songs


----------



## InfinityCollision

7sinsodeath said:


> Thanks YJGB. Why is this NOT done on a 7 string?



Familiarity I suppose. If you're adding a low string to your existing tuning, it's more natural to keep the existing strings how they are so that you don't have to adjust your knowledge of the first six strings. But if you're adding a high string, you might tune as you suggested with the M3 between the 3rd and 4th strings. There are a few guitarists who have done this with high A strings.

If you're trying to play Cannibal Corpse songs on your 7 then tuning it like a 6 in Bb standard plus a high Eb might be the way to go unless you're comfortable playing the song in a different tuning for the sake of maintaining a single consistent tuning.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

7sinsodeath said:


> I hear you...so same issue for me then!? If tuned to standard A#, I will just have to swap the F and Gb when switching to other songs



You can just adjust your playing. I have little to no experience on changing tunings because of the tuning of the song. I think the best thing to do is to just keep your guitar in 1 tuning, and then just think a little harder when playing a differently tuned song.


----------



## Basti

So now that we're here, what's a good CC song to learn on a Sevenstring?


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition

Basti said:


> So now that we're here, what's a good CC song to learn on a Sevenstring?



Cannibal Corpse isn't really my cup of tea.

If you want some beginner 7 string things, good luck. 7 string is more advanced than 6 string, in terms of the music that is played on it. Not saying 6 string is too easy or something, but when you compare 6 string music to 7 string music, the amount of beginners stuff on the 7 string is almost nihil. 

When going for advanced stuff, I recommend Scar Symmetry, a great way to train your hands for odd riffs and chord shapes. And everything else is just about whatever floats your boat.


----------



## 7sinsodeath

Basti said:


> So now that we're here, what's a good CC song to learn on a Sevenstring?



I like CC's timing..would have to say it is advanced. Honestly all Cannibal songs are best on a 7 for a few reasons. Mostly because of the tuning problem I had above. Since most of their songs are in Eb or Bb (except for stuff off evisceration plague) you can avoid re tuning the whole guitar every time you switch from a Bb song to a Eb song. (except for tuning the one string from Gb to F)


----------



## Basti

I managed to use 7 strings with I cum blood but Hammer Smashed Face is strictly Eb, still great to play though. I'm just collecting all the half-step down songs and bands that I might enjoy playing, and so far there seem to be more than other tunings. For example Jeff Loomis was a good find, Morbid Angel, one Slayer song...I tried Periphery but I can't really stand it


----------



## Hipster Holocaust

I actually asked Alex Webster about this. Everything up to Vile was recorded in D# standard tuning.
The albums from Vile - The Wretched Spawn used A# tuning. Rob Barrett and Pat O'Brien mostly used 6 string guitars tuned to A#, while Jack Owen mainly used 7 strings tuned to A#. 
After Owen left, they used A# and G# tunings on Kill through Torture. 

You can tune your 7 to A#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#-D#, which makes your guitar a 6 string tuned to A# w/ a high D# string. That if you can do the 6 to 7 string conversion in your head yet.


----------



## 7stringDemon

If you want easy CC, songs, then have fun searching. 

If you want easy 7 string songs, try Emmure 

If you want songs that are tailored exactly to your skill level, write your own


----------



## Friendroid

This one's easy to learn, more so if you stick with the rhythm and leave the solo out.

Festering In The Crypt Tab by Cannibal Corpse | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## 7sinsodeath

Hipster Holocaust said:


> I actually asked Alex Webster about this. Everything up to Vile was recorded in D# standard tuning.
> The albums from Vile - The Wretched Spawn used A# tuning. Rob Barrett and Pat O'Brien mostly used 6 string guitars tuned to A#, while Jack Owen mainly used 7 strings tuned to A#.
> After Owen left, they used A# and G# tunings on Kill through Torture.
> 
> You can tune your 7 to A#-D#-G#-C#-F-A#-D#, which makes your guitar a 6 string tuned to A# w/ a high D# string. That if you can do the 6 to 7 string conversion in your head yet.



There is a few songs that are in F# also.... including evisceration plague.


----------



## Friendroid

Evisceration Plague is in G# (Ab) according to Alex Webster.


----------



## berzerkergang

Prior to switching to 7s they were almost completely in Eb for their albums


----------



## 7sinsodeath

Friendroid said:


> Evisceration Plague is in G# (Ab) according to Alex Webster.



Sorry.....yes it is G#


----------



## Rosal76

7sinsodeath said:


> Why would the Gb be tuned to F, as I cant find any info on this tuning....or am I just having a brain fart and missing something obvious?



I didn't understand why the guys in Cannibal do this either. I thought it was normal and wasn't going to question them or the guys on this forum.

But, the fact that Jeff Loomis tunes his 7-string to "Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-Gb-Bb-Eb" has me baffled. So who is right in their tuning? The guys in Cannibal or Jeff Loomis??? 

Edit. Doh!!! Never mind. I see why. Didn't read the first post clearly. My bad.


----------



## Esp Griffyn

Friendroid said:


>




Argh that tone, my ears! 

"Festering in the crypt" is probably the easiest song of theirs. "Scourge of Iron" is not too hard either if you ignore the solo. There are a couple of riffs that will work your right hand, but the left hand is fairly easy.

"When death replaces life" is a bit harder again, pretty easy for the first half then a few trickier riffs in the second half, nothing mind-bending though. This is also one of my favourite CC songs, it just absolutely pounds.


----------



## djentinc

7sinsodeath said:


> Hey everyone...FNG here! Wondering if anyone can clear this up for me? Standard 7 string tuning is BEADGBe. I have the Cannibal Corpse Tab and something seems amiss. On all the 6 string tunings in Bb, the order is listed as....Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb. Why would the Gb be tuned to F, as I cant find any info on this tuning....or am I just having a brain fart and missing something obvious?  If not, should I just tune the 7 to Bb-Eb-Ab-Db-F-Bb-Eb ??



Cannibal Corpse play the Bb songs on a 6 string guitar tuned down to Bb, so the tuning is just standard tuning transposed down to Bb. If you want to learn it on a 7 string you should be able to re-learn it so it can be played in half-step down on a 7 (however, I would still reccomend you just play it on a 6 in Bb).

Cannibal Corpse have started using 7s in Ab tuning as well lately, so if you want to learn a CC song on a 7 go learn the song Evisceration Plague, which is in Ab.


----------



## couverdure

Yeah yeah necrobump, but I'm pretty sure they play with 6-strings tuned to A# and G# standard nowadays.

I believe they play their older D#-tuned songs on their A#-tuned guitars. The tuning is A#D#G#C#FA#, which is like D#G#C#F#A#D# but the third string is tuned half a step down and the first string is replaced with a low A# on the sixth.
Basically they're playing the D# songs without a high D# string and the open low D# is played on the equivalent of the the A (fifth) string in E standard.


----------

